# Uintas guidance



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey I moved here about 4 years ago and have been itching to get into the Uintas. Can anyone point me to some lakes or trailheads for day hike ins or over nighters? Im not asking for secret spots. If anyone has any books or maps they know of that would be awesome too.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

You are going to love it up there!

I was in the same spot as you not too long ago. I suggest you take a look at a map (a good topo map is best but google maps will work) and look for trails and/or roads going off highway 150. There are a lot of them! Most of those will take you someplace fun with good fishing. I discovered Murdock Basin this way and recommend it, it's a fun place to fish and explore the several lakes out that way. You need 4x4 to get out there though.

You might also find this site helpful: http://climb-utah.com/Uinta/index.htm

Have fun!


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome thanks. Any good day hike spots to key in on? 2-4 miles each way?


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

The DWR has published little booklets on each of the drainages in the Uintas. You can get them at the DWR offices. They list all the lakes and what to expect to catch (size, numbers, and species) and how much pressure the lakes usually get.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Great thanks!!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

If you are not familiar with the Uintas a good place to start is the Mirror Lake highway. It is by far the most popular spot(s) in the Uintas one because it is close and Two there are many opportunities there particularly for families. All of the lakes that you can drive to along that highway are stocked regularly with catchable rainbows and increasingly tiger trout on a put and take basis. For day hikes I would recommend Fair Lake, Bonnie Lake, The Lofty Lake loop, Ruth lake, and there are many lakes accessable from the Cristal lake trailhead on the Wall lake trail, the old Ibantic trail or the Cristal lake trail. For over nighters, try Wilder, Wyman and Packard lakes form the Highline trailhead, any of the lakes on the Lofty Lake loop or any of the lakes accessable from the Cristal Lake trail head. For longer trips try the Highline Trail, Cristal Lake trail, the North Fork of the Provo River trail, The Yellow Pine or Shingle Creek trails. If you want longer hikes and a little more solitude try some of the many trails on either the south slope or north slope or the Uintas. But like I said the Mirror Lake highway is a good place to start. For maps and more information stop at the Kamas Ranger station on Center street just east of Main street in Kamas. 
Good luck.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Try murdock basin. There is a lake called pyrimid lake. It has california golden trout, dolly vardans, and brook trout. Its a long drive back in, but is well worth it. Its better on an atv. The road is pretty rough. You can stop at the Kamas ranger station in town to get maps of the area.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Hey gman, have you ever caught any big fish from Pyramid? I have caught a lot of trout there but nothing over 12". 

It's a beautiful lake full of fish out in the middle of nowhere, gotta love it!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

gmanhunter said:


> Try murdock basin. There is a lake called pyrimid lake. It has california golden trout, dolly vardans, and brook trout. Its a long drive back in, but is well worth it. Its better on an atv. The road is pretty rough. You can stop at the Kamas ranger station in town to get maps of the area.


Dolly Varden.?....nope. Goldens.?.....


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Dagwood, if you hike up the cliffs on the left hand side of the lake, we have caught brook trout that are up to 12". I can't remember the name of the lake up above pyrimid, but its well worth the hike up the cliffs. Pyrimid lake doesn't have the biggest of fish in it, but alot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> gmanhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Try murdock basin. There is a lake called pyrimid lake. It has california golden trout, dolly vardans, and brook trout. Its a long drive back in, but is well worth it. Its better on an atv. The road is pretty rough. You can stop at the Kamas ranger station in town to get maps of the area.
> ...


I'm thinkin' Grass Pickerel and Freshwater Drum too. :shock:


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

Dolly Varden?? Wow thats a first are you sure there is not Bull trout in there too.
Never heard of Golden's in Pyramid but Echo still holds a very few goldens though.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Isnt a Dolley Varden a see run brook trout?


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

fyfcalls said:


> Isnt a Dolley Varden a see run brook trout?


Nope, Dolly Varden or _Salvelinus malma malma_ are different than Brook Trout, or _Salvelinus fontinalis_ , both char but different species. Dolly Varden and Bull Trout _Salvelinus confluentus_ were once thought to be the same, but have been separated into different species.

I've never heard of Dolly Varden being planted in the Uintas, but who knows? In the mule packing days maybe someone got creative. _(O)_


----------

